
London's flagship Apple store ransacked by moped gang - 88
https://www.standard.co.uk/news/crime/mass-raid-on-londons-flagship-apple-store-with-gangs-stealing-thousands-of-pounds-of-iphones-and-a3689276.html
======
PeachPlum
> ten thugs steal thousands of pounds of iPhones and iPads

so, one iPhone and one iPad

------
GioM
>“There have been lots of acid attacks too, I’ve heard really scary stories in
our area.”

Whhaaaaaa.... That's far worse than the merchandise. Why have I not heard this
before?

------
bhhaskin
Warning: Autoplaying video ads with sound.

~~~
jjtheblunt
Not on macOS with current Safari.

